# GIGABYTE GV-N52128D Grafikkarte -> S-Video ->Scart -> TV : wie geht das?



## FlorianWo (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo, alle Zusammen!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Anschließen meines Fernsehers an meinen PC! 
Ich habe eine GIGABYTE GV-N52128D Grafikkarte mit GeForce FX 5200, Windows XP Homeedition und ich denke, einen PAL Fernseher!
Ich möchte nun den Fernseher über einen S-Video/Scart-Adapter an meinen PC anschließen.
Wenn ich den Fernseher dann mithilfe des Adapters an den PC anschließe, kann ich auf dem AV-Kanal leider nicht meinen Desktop erkennen, sondern nur einen "schwarzen Bildschirm".  Daraus folgere ich, dass kein Signal beim Fernseher ankommt. Der DVI-Ausgang der Karte funktioniert und der VGA-Ausgang auch!
Muss ich irgenwas umstellen, z.B. im BIOS, damit das Bild beim S-Video-Stecker rauskommt? Kann ich auch den Fernseher und den Bildschirm gleichzeitig anschließen und benutzen?

Danke für eure Hilfe, schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## PureLogic (22. Mai 2004)

hmm also im Bios muss du nichts umstellen. 

ABER:
Ok ich geb zu ich weiss nicht wie das bei Nvidia Karten ist. Bei meiner ATI Radeon musste ich die entsprechende Option in den Treiberoptionen aktivieren. 

Rechtklick auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften auswählen -> Einstellungen wählen -> auf  "Erweitert"  klicken.

so von hier aus bist du auf dich alleine gestellt. Irgendwo soltlest du aber die Bildschirme auswählen können denke da musst du auch den Fernseher auswählen. Ach woran es noch liegen könnte ist das du dein TV-Out Treibertechnisch noch nicht aktiviert hast. Das kannst du auch in den Erweiterten Eigenschaften machen aber keine Ahnung wo. Wie gesagt ich war so blöd mir ne Radeon zu hohlen...


----------



## FlorianWo (22. Mai 2004)

Hi PureLogic!
Danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe!
Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle Einstellungen durchgesehen, hatte aber keinen Erfolg!
Ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blind! :-( 
Ich habe jetzt mich eben nochmal etwas umgesehen und habe was von Klonen aufgeschnappt, was ist das?

Noch eine kleine Frage:
Was ist an den Radeon-Karten so schlecht?


----------



## PureLogic (22. Mai 2004)

Ach ich hab mit der nur bisl Probleme unter Mandrake Linux... 
Der Support für Radeonkarten unter Linux ist bei weitem noch nicht so gut wie der von Nvidia Karten.

hmm Clonen sagt mir nix sry. 

Was vielleicht noch helfen könnte ist der neue Detonator Treiber.
Hier mal ein link zu einem Download.
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/nvidia/detonator_forceware/

Detonator "ForceWare" Version 56.72 ist der Neueste.


----------



## FlorianWo (22. Mai 2004)

Könnte es helfen, wenn ich die Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate von 75 Hz auf 100 Hz setzte? Fernseher haben doch 100 Hz, oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Mai 2004)

moin


Versuch mal das "TVTool" das hat mir auch sehr geholfen.
UNd benutzt die Suchfunktion des Boards, da kommst dua uch an viele nützliche Informationen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## FlorianWo (23. Mai 2004)

Hi umbrasaxum!
Wer oder was ist das "TVTool"?
Wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## FlorianWo (23. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich bins nochmal!
Ich habe gerade richtig s...... gebaut!  
Ich habe ausversehen mit einem Hotkey, den ich in nView eingestellt habe, in den TV-Modus gewechselt!
Das Problem ist, dass der Fernseher auf das TV-Signal nicht reagiert bzw. ich was bei nView noch nicht richtig eingestellt habe!
Das heißt, der Bildschirm geht ab dem Start von Windows XP in den Powersavemodus! 
Jetzt kann ich aber nichtmehr umstellen, auf normalen Bildschirm, weil ich ja nichts mehr sehe!  
Ich schreibe gerade von dem PC meines Vaters aus, der aber will, dass ich den PC von mir so schnell wie möglich wieder flott kriege, weil er arbeiten muss.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das wieder umstellen kann?
Könnte man das über diesen "abgesicherten Modus" machen? Wie kommt man in diesen Modus rein?
Ich kann von dem PC meines Vaters per Netzwerk auf die Daten meines Rechners zugreifen, kann ich damit was bewerkstelligen?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir so schnell wie möglich helfen könntet, mein Vater "bringt mich sonst um"!  

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Mai 2004)

moin


Also "TVTool" ist ein Programm welches es sehr erleichtert ein Bild auf den Fernseher zu bekommen. Erhälltlich ist ein Demo auf der gleichnamigen Seite (glaub ich).

Zu deinem anderen Problem:
Ist mir auch oft beim testen passiert!
Lösung:
In den Abgesicherten modus wechseln, dann die Kartentreiber deinstallieren.
Dann wieder in den normalen Windowsmodus wechseln, jetzt solltest du wieder ein Bild haben! Nun die Grakatreiber neu installieren.

Das hat bei mir immer geholfen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Goofman (23. Mai 2004)

Hi

Also das Klonen ist so: Auf dem 2ten Bildschirm bzw auf dem Fernseher wird dei n Desktop angezeigt, also dein Bild des Bildschirms "geklont".

Mfg Niky


----------



## FlorianWo (24. Mai 2004)

Hi!

@ umbrasaxum:
Danke für den Tipp, aber das mit dem TVTool wird wohl nicht klappen bzw. nur die 30 Tage Demoversion! 
Da bin ich ja erleichtert, dass nicht nur mir das passiert! 
So hab ich das jetzt auch gemacht! 
Ich bin mit F2 beim Booten ins Auswahlmenü gegangen und von da aus dann in den Abgesicherten Modus ........! 

@ Niky:
Das klingt ja gut, aber wie stelle ich das ein?

@ all:
Leider funktioniert das bei mir noch immer nicht ganz, aber ich werde mich da demnächst mal reinknien! 
Noch brauche ich den Fernseher ja nicht! 

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe! ;-)


----------

